# Wo ist denn UG



## jabba (11 Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte ja auf Grund meines Anmeldedatum's das Vergnügen oder die Ehre auch den UG zu erleben.

Gerade in Zeiten wie diesen denke ich er fehlt . 
Was da an Klamotten geschrieben wird, der hätte denen direkt das "Licht ausgeblasen" und die wären nie wieder erschienen.
Vieleicht sind wir noch zu Freundlich , oder ? was meint ihr?

wir helfen ja alle gerne, aber mache sachen passen einfach nicht.

wie heisst es doch so schön.

*Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!* 

Aber wenn ich 2mein begrenztes" wissen teile, möchte ich nicht die Arbeit des anderes üernehmen, sondern nur mein Wissen weitergeben.

Ja Ja , und jetzt kommt mir nicht damit das es in so einem Forum solche Leute immer gibt und geben wird. Packt euch doch mal beim Schopf und lasst die Loser verhungern.


----------



## OHGN (11 Dezember 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja auf Grund meines Anmeldedatum's das Vergnügen oder die Ehre auch den UG zu erleben.
> .....


Ja, das Vergnügen hatte ich auch.....


jabba schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich 2mein begrenztes" wissen teile, möchte ich nicht die Arbeit des anderes üernehmen, sondern nur mein Wissen weitergeben.
> 
> Ja Ja , und jetzt kommt mir nicht damit das es in so einem Forum solche Leute immer gibt und geben wird. Packt euch doch mal beim Schopf und lasst die Loser verhungern.


Bitte um Beispiele / Links ...
Möchte diese Frager, denen der Hass der Welt gebührt, auch gerne lesen dürfen :s3:


----------



## nade (13 Dezember 2009)

Jaja, der UG, die Vermisstenanzeige ist bereits aufgesetzt. *gggg*
Nein im Ernst. Er hat bei "blöde Fragen", ich weiß gibt keine blöden Fragen, sondern nur blöde Antworten, erstmal mit grober Kelle zugeschlagen.
OK, es wurden allerdings auch da wesentlich mehr "macht mir bitte meine Hausaufgaben" Fragen gestellt.

Nein ich bin kein SPS-Papst" oder sonst ein SPS-Chrack.. Aber auch mir hat er schon trotz seiner schroffen Antworten geholfen. Auch wenns erstmal ein *grml* wasn sch... Antwort ergab, aber dann ein PLING.. so gehts.

Schon etwas her, das ich hier mehr von den besagten Themen gelesen hab, aber irgentwo fehlt auch den Azubis die sich die Hausaufgaben machen lassen wollen, der Anreiz an UG vorbei zu kommen, und die Lösung präsentiert zu bekommen.


----------

